# The "Silicone" answer



## averagedude (Sep 24, 2010)

well after much time researching silicone products, MSDS, and many forums; I've listed the top answers to "what silicone should i use?"

GE Silicone 1* kitchen/bath










GE Silicone 1* window/door










Grainger supplies GE RTV108










all appear to be same product according to MSDS, just different packaging/price. Follow all curing recommendationsx2 to be on the safe side, and there should be no problems

*of course always use aquarium safe silicone for positive safety*


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

yep. just bought a tube of the GE 1 Window and Door. Workin good so far!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Does the Kitchen and Bath not have a mildewcide?


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

I've read that the RTV108 is a whole lot stronger, due to it being an adhesive, were as the other 2 are just sealants. I'm not 100% sure on this and I'm going on the following link, if you'd like to take the hour to read the arguments.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showt ... 300+gallon


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

good info, however, there is a 14 page thread covering exactly this at the top of the DIY section.....


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

redblufffishguy said:


> good info, however, there is a 14 page thread covering exactly this at the top of the DIY section.....


+1, you can't miss it!!!


----------

